# Soundtreiber@linux



## Lord_Blade (9. März 2003)

Hi
Also ich habe eine Avance AC'97 (Audio for VIA) die Linux auch erkennt. Das Problem ist nur das ich keinen Sound höre
ich hab die Boxen auf voll und die Soundregelung in linux auch aber da kommt immer nur ein kurzes stottern. Mp3 files kann er auch nicht apspielen, kommt auch nur ein kurzes sich wiederhollendes rucken. Ich hab die aktuellen treiber runtergeladen nur ich hab keine ahnung wie ich die installieren soll
Soweit mein Windowswissen reicht habe ich den sourecode der treiber. Kann mir da einer helfen? ich habs versucht aber nix gefunden.

Step 1. You must have full configured source for the Linux kernel.

Step 2. Uncompress the source code
        a. tar xfvj alcsound.tar.bz2
	or	b. unbzip2 alcsound.tar.bz2
			tar -xvf alcsound.tar

Step 3. Turn on sound support (soundcore module)

Step 4. Complied source code
	a. ./Configure
	b. make install
	c. ./snddevices

Step 5. Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the Distribution
 	(Please refer to the attached modules.conf)

Step 6. reboot your machine

Das soll ich machen aber dazu bin ich woll dochnoch ein zugroßer Noob
Eine ausführliche hilfe wäre toll, oder auch nur ein kleiner Tip
Tx@all im vorraus


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

Zuerst etwas was die meisten vergessen (ich auch manchmal  
was für ne distri hast du, bei mir hat die redhat 7.3 das gleiche gemacht wie bei dir karte erkannt no sound.

mit suse hats aber funktioniert.

wenn es dir möglich ist probier einfach mal ne andere aktuelle distri aus um zu sehen ob das prob weiter besteht


----------

